# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Maria Middelares (Campus Sint-Helena)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Algemeen Ziekenhuis Maria Middelares (Campus Sint-Helena)
Blokstraat 6
Sint-Gillis-Waas

Bezoek de website van Algemeen Ziekenhuis Maria Middelares


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Maria Middelares.*

----------

